
Aphex twin speaks to Tatsuya Takahashi - weatherlight
http://item.warp.net/interview/aphex-twin-speaks-to-tatsuya-takahashi/
======
shams93
I can't wait to get a monologue, if you play microtonal Indian ragas or
Turkish music Aphex took the normal autotuning modern analog synth use to keep
in tune to enable microtonal scales outside the standard 12 tones, but you can
edit on device, some Moog synths can do microtuning but only with a janky pc
editor. The result of their collaboration is extremely exciting and for less
than the cost of a decent guitar.

